
Progress Bars Are Surprisingly Difficult - nikbackm
http://prog21.dadgum.com/227.html
======
Mathnerd314
> You could run a little benchmark and adjust the timing based on that, but
> there are too many factors.

Or you could train an ML model, like so many academics have been doing:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1211.0906.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1211.0906.pdf)
[http://prl.korea.ac.kr/~pronto/home/papers/sas14-leohyi.pdf](http://prl.korea.ac.kr/~pronto/home/papers/sas14-leohyi.pdf)

